# More plant ID



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sure these are very basic for most of you, but not for me  

The vendor I bought my frogs from threw in some plant cuttings for free. I had ordered a couple of jewel orchids (gorgeous), but these were free and he couldn't remember what he had thrown into the box.

Could someone help me?

The third one looks kind of like a begonia I've seen for sale on other sites, but I wasn't sure.




























Thanks for any help.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

First looks like _Ficus radicans_, the second is a variety of wandering jew, the third is _Pellionia pulchra_ (aka Satin Pellionia, Watermelon Patch Vine, Watermelon Begonia). The pulchra is a nice shingler, and is not actually a begonia... it's sometimes mistakenly called a begonia because it looks very similar to _Begonia thelmae_ from South America, where the Pellionia is from Asia.


----------

